# no money, problem with insurance



## goodthing (Feb 16, 2009)

So I am looking into getting therapy but the problem is I don't have the money to pay for it and I'm under my parents health insurance. This is probably a stupid question, but does anyone know of a way that I can use the insurance without my parents finding out or is that impossible? Oh, the reason I can't tell them is because they don't believe in therapy and wouldn't let me use the health insurance for that so I need to find a way around them. If this is not possible, is there any books people would recommend I try instead of therapy?


----------



## mistermet (Jan 26, 2008)

i'm going to say that there is no way to do that, unfortunately. the best thing to do is probably to try to talk to your parents and convince them that this is important. when i brought it up to my parents over a year ago, i really figured they wouldn't believe that therapy would do anything. i was pleasantly surprised to find out that they were all for it and it really took a weight off my shoulders. if you haven't already tried talking to your parents, give it a shot.


----------



## bowen87 (Feb 9, 2009)

mistermet said:


> i'm going to say that there is no way to do that, unfortunately. the best thing to do is probably to try to talk to your parents and convince them that this is important. when i brought it up to my parents over a year ago, i really figured they wouldn't believe that therapy would do anything. i was pleasantly surprised to find out that they were all for it and it really took a weight off my shoulders. if you haven't already tried talking to your parents, give it a shot.


How did you tell your parents? Did you just come out and be like, "Look, I think I have this" or what? I'm having the hardest time facing my dad and letting him know I think I have SA, but at the same time, I'm so sick of letting SA get the best of me. I want to go out, have fun, but I don't.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

depends on your age. if you are at least 18 years then they cant find out by calling the insurance. the only way they can find out is by opening your mail. if youre underage then theres no way around it


----------



## goodthing (Feb 16, 2009)

bowen87 said:


> How did you tell your parents? Did you just come out and be like, "Look, I think I have this" or what? I'm having the hardest time facing my dad and letting him know I think I have SA, but at the same time, I'm so sick of letting SA get the best of me. I want to go out, have fun, but I don't.


I haven't talked to my mom yet, just my dad. I talked to him after I posted this actually and he said that maybe therapy would be a good idea. It was hard to tell him, but I basically just said that I think I have SA.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

nubly said:


> if you are at least 18 years then they cant find out by calling the insurance. the only way they can find out is by opening your mail.


Age doesn't matter here. If an adult "child" is covered under his parent's insurance plan things like statements showing how much the insurance has paid for what services on what dates will be sent to the parent. After all, it's the parent's insurance plan so everything sent by the insurance company will be addressed to the parent.

The only way I can think of to get around this is if you live at home and can manage to always intercept the mail before your parents get it.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

lol......My dad cut off my health insurance when I was younger because he thinks therapy is a bunch of [email protected] just like your parents. unfortunately there is no way around to sneak around and use your parents health insurance w/out them knowing, if u do that and u live with them u could find yourself with lots of bills & possibly kicked out...maybe there is some free support groups locally or maybe social services might have some resources for you, or if you are in school sometimes they have support groups for different things like adjusting to college & stuff like that. As for books I don't really have any reccomendations. The only thing I could reccomend is get a job as a waiter or waitress or as a cashier and "flood" yourself. I mean make small goals every week like saying hi to 3 new people or having longer conversations with customers.....join Toastmasters if they have on in your area, or if you are in school join the debate team, get involved in theatre....stuff that forces you to be in social situations, or be exposed to other people.


----------



## zta (Jul 5, 2008)

I recommend the book "Ten Days to Self Esteem." I started it but didn't finish. It's full of exercises to challenge your thoughts.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Why not visit your local mental health clinic and they can provide help with income or no income.


----------

